# Is any one on here attending the SE Regional Casting Tourney in Wilmington,NC?



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

If so, who?


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Just to watch*

I'm going to try to make it to watch, ask some stupid questions and learn one of the days. Not sure which one because of work.

mapcaster


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Mapcaster
Checking out a tournament is a great way to observe what equipment is being used and the different styles of casting. I won't be at the S.E. but I hope this will be the last tournament I'll have to miss this year.
Good luck
Bob S


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bob,

Man, I was counting on you to MC the tourney. That leaves us WAAAAAAY short on Carolina Longcasters withou you. Any chance you might change your mind??

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

be there or be square
charlie


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Nope, if anyone would like my reservation, let me know, calling sunday to cancel the reservation.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

im kind of round so guess i'll be there


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

*What's needed to go?*

Do you need tickets in advance, etc, or can you just show up?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

just show up. directions are on the sportcast usa board.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey 40...

Friday is practice, Sat is the 150 comp and Sun is the 125.

You can print off a membership form and bring it with you or I'm sure some will be on hand. 

Just bring your gear and be ready for a fun day(s)

Tommy

http://sportcastusa.org/


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Geez Bob, Rolland just told me he heard you and Ed were going "fishing" at Hatteras this weekend, what's up with that? :jawdrop: 

There ain't no fish there unless you know something I don't?!?!?!

You sure are putting your teamates in a bad spot and I thought you were MCing as well?

Hope, as Tommy does, you guys will change your minds and get your butts down here!


----------

